# Indian Credit Cards in Australia



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi All,

Any idea if I can continue to use my Indian credit card in Australia? Can I speak to my bank and ask them to convert the card to an Aus one? I just want to keep it for some time till I'm able to get a credit card in Australia for emergencies

I have a choice of HSBC, Citibank and ICICI for this purpose. Has anybody tried speaking to their bank about this?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

No reason why not, some smaller retailers might not accept it but most bigger ones, supermarkets, department stores etc would. 

If they didnt accept them they would go under given the amount of tourists and migrants arriving with cards from all over the world.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Unless the indian banking system is different, I don't think that you can get a credit card in AUD cuurency as all the cards should be on local currency (INR) and whenever you use your card in Australia there is a commission fee on the transaction.


----------



## MitaAbeer (Sep 25, 2012)

You can use it any card it does't matter but catch is that, u have to pay extra for example bank will charge u international charge as well c


----------



## MitaAbeer (Sep 25, 2012)

zooter80 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any idea if I can continue to use my Indian credit card in Australia? Can I speak to my bank and ask them to convert the card to an Aus one? I just want to keep it for some time till I'm able to get a credit card in Australia for emergencies
> 
> I have a choice of HSBC, Citibank and ICICI for this purpose. Has anybody tried speaking to their bank about this?



You can use any card it does't matter but catch is that, u have to pay extra for example bank will charge u international charge as well conversion charges.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

I dont know why they wouldnt. 

I paid for my Skills Assessment through my Citibank Credit Card. The problem should be, you using the card for international transactions as the conversion rate is always higher than current market rate and trust me you will feel cheated..

In my experience it is better to hold overseas credit card, because it builds your credit history and your existence in the Country. Good credit history would get you mortgage, higher credit limits (which will help you when in need)

Rest is your choice


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks all, yes there will be 5 to 6% transaction fee and the credit limit won't be all that great (maybe 1000 A$ or maybe 1500 A$) because the limit will still be in Indian Rupees..

As mentioned, just planning it as stop gap arrangement and in emergency situation only till I get settled


----------



## harpreetdippy (Aug 11, 2012)

zooter80 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any idea if I can continue to use my Indian credit card in Australia? Can I speak to my bank and ask them to convert the card to an Aus one? I just want to keep it for some time till I'm able to get a credit card in Australia for emergencies
> 
> I have a choice of HSBC, Citibank and ICICI for this purpose. Has anybody tried speaking to their bank about this?


I have used my State Bank of India credit card over here 3-4 times and there was no problems at all. Also while I was travelling to Australia I had few hours stay in Bangkok and I used my Standard Chartered credit card over there to make phone calls and there were no problems. What I know about credit cards is that VISA/MASTER logo credit cards are internationally accredited and they are excepted anywhere in this world irrespective of whichever country have issued it. Reply to your second questions is that you cannot convert an Indian credit card to an Australian.


----------

